# White Bass run



## the_waterwolf

Have there been any reports of white bass being caught over the past week or so?


----------



## Raylaser

Haven't heard anything by mouth or online. Probably 2-3 weeks out yet given the colder temps. If we get a sustained warm up then it could be sooner but the forecast doesn't bode well for that.


----------



## walleye28

Was wondering the same thing, I prefer it to the walleye run with much less people and faster action. Munch bigger pain to fillet though. I was looking at photos from last year, I was catching white bass this time last year pretty well so certainly behind last year.


----------



## BFG

Gonna be 81 next week. First weekend in May is gonna be a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## Matt63

According to anglers supplies in Fremont they were hitting today between the bridges Sandusky river. There are pics on his website and Facebook page of a cooler of big whites.


----------



## bustedrod

heres his # if ya want a daily report 419 332 6071


----------



## Duck391

I caught two today fishing bluegrass and saw a few others caught they are far and few between but they are starting to show up. Would bet next week sometime would be good.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Sounds good! Looks like it won't be long for the Maumee. Those big females in the Sandusky showed up in a hurry. Those are absolute monsters!


----------



## walleye28

The wife and I fished for an hour after work. Caught about 50 between the 2 of us. The average size of fish was incredible 90% of the fish were 13-15" inches. Biggest was close to 16. Mostly females I would imagine. Red and white twister tails did the trick. Had the river to ourselves for the most part until a duo decided to fish 3 inches to my left , and then had the audacity to ask to keep the last fish I caught. I chuckled at that and threw it back. Some people


----------



## Masterbaiter66

walleye28 said:


> The wife and I fished for an hour after work. Caught about 50 between the 2 of us. The average size of fish was incredible 90% of the fish were 13-15" inches. Biggest was close to 16. Mostly females I would imagine. Red and white twister tails did the trick. Had the river to ourselves for the most part until a duo decided to fish 3 inches to my left , and then had the audacity to ask to keep the last fish I caught. I chuckled at that and threw it back. Some people
> View attachment 261323
> View attachment 261324
> View attachment 261325


Tell them to go find their own fish!!!


----------



## mrgberry2

My brother and I went out yesterday and did the same! We fished minnows and really got into em! Gonna be a good year.... 




walleye28 said:


> The wife and I fished for an hour after work. Caught about 50 between the 2 of us. The average size of fish was incredible 90% of the fish were 13-15" inches. Biggest was close to 16. Mostly females I would imagine. Red and white twister tails did the trick. Had the river to ourselves for the most part until a duo decided to fish 3 inches to my left , and then had the audacity to ask to keep the last fish I caught. I chuckled at that and threw it back. Some people
> View attachment 261323
> View attachment 261324
> View attachment 261325


----------



## Rico1113

Fished with a buddy last night, we got 137 in 3 hours. We were using 1/4 oz Vibrax spinners. We fished off of his property right across from Sidecut. Also caught 1 large mouth.


----------



## BFG

The timing of this rain is awful....grrr...river going up almost 4'.


----------



## walleye28

BFG said:


> The timing of this rain is awful....grrr...river going up almost 4'.


I was hoping to get out Saturday, you think it will go up that much? It was super low Tuesday but how many inches of rain correlates to the river rising?


----------



## the_waterwolf

I got into them real thick Wednesday evening. What an impressive volume of white bass! Holy smokes! I kept 15 of them, all males around 15"-16". I caught over 50, along with a handful of largemouth, smallmouth, and a few catfish.


----------



## BFG

It would seem that the Sandusky basin didn't get nearly as much rain as did the Maumee basin. Maumee is up to 584..should crest soon but it's chocolate milk.


----------



## lacdown

Edited... was going to share the fishing regs but I think up there there isn't a limit on white bass regardless of size.


----------



## overcheck

Fremont is on fire.


----------



## walleye28

It was tough today, only Managed one, snagged a second. Probably snagged at least 20 shad they are smellyyyyyy.








At least she was a fish ohio.


----------



## Gringo Loco

walleye28 said:


> It was tough today, only Managed one, snagged a second. Probably snagged at least 20 shad they are smellyyyyyy.
> View attachment 261590
> 
> At least she was a fish ohio.
> View attachment 261591


Looks like a white perch


----------



## walleye28

****** Loco said:


> Looks like a white perch


Lost some of its stripes in the cooler, if it was a white perch it would be the state record, as the state record white perch is 14 1/8 inches.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

42 years ago when I was 10 years old, my mom took my brother and I fishing to the chagrin river and we knew very little about fishing . Well, we were catching all these silver fish and had no idea what they were . This group of guys beside us had about 60 of them on their stringer and I asked what kind of fish these were ."oh there some kind of bass " he said. Well they were not any kind of bass they were the beloved sheepshead that I later found out... ok, I am done with today's way back machine moment


----------



## percidaeben

Masterbaiter66 said:


> 42 years ago when I was 10 years old, my mom took my brother and I fishing to the chagrin river and we knew very little about fishing . Well, we were catching all these silver fish and had no idea what they were . This group of guys beside us had about 60 of them on their stringer and I asked what kind of fish these were ."oh there some kind of bass " he said. Well they were not any kind of bass they were the beloved sheepshead that I later found out... ok, I am done with today's way back machine moment


Did y’all eat any of them?


----------



## Masterbaiter66

percidaeben said:


> Did y’all eat any of them?


No


----------



## rickerd

You guys are further west but I saw a school on the Rocky River friday and Saturday morning. First riffle in the park.
One in front of me was 14 inches.
Rickerd


----------

